# Septoria Cannabis



## zem (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi there, 
as some of you might know from my thread, i had been battling with an unknown consistent problem for several grows now, and right now I had a breakthrough and a revelation, as i was researching it all became clear to me as soon as i stumbled upon some info about spetoria leaf spot viruses, and the pics are exactly the same as my case, very similar to Ca deficiency, and now it all made sense! I must have infected them from my tomato grow and it just escalated as i tried hopelessly to raise and lower fert level ph and changed reservoirs so often, but the spotting would just keep progressing steadily and randomly with a specific trait that the spots begin white and become yellow which is unlike Ca deficiency. I am pretty sure that I got it this time, and that is a relief, and now it's time for you dear friends to give me all what you know about Spetoria, and how can i fight it now that i am 25-30 days before harvest? I read a list of cures I will quote 
"(Treatments)
*Bacillus pumilis (beneficial bacteria)
*Cinnamon and clove oils
*Compost and compost tea
*Copper (soak pennies and dimes in water for a week, then add 1/4 Oz to each gal)
*Coriander oil
*Neem oil
*pH Up
*Potassium bicarbonate
*Sesame and fish oils
*Sodium bicarbonate
*Trichoderma (beneficial fungi)

(Control)
1.Prune away infected leaves and branches to remove infection vectors.
2.Neem Oil
3.Copper fungicides, including "Bordeaux Mixture", can slow the disease
4.Sulphur"


what do you think would be a good treatment at this stage?


----------



## zem (Aug 8, 2015)

there have a close look, that is not Ca deficiency, I inspected the veg chamber on a different res, and it is also escalating there, the last pic is a vegging plant's leaf, notice the white spots, they turn yellow later, but at first they are white 

View attachment 20150809_044654.jpg


View attachment 20150809_044711.jpg


View attachment 20150809_044746.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2015)

I tried to look that up in my favorite book, common sense pest control and Septoria is not listed. 
From the list you have above, i would *not* use neem. Can you get yourself some EM1?  My vote would be for beneficial bacteria.


----------



## zem (Aug 8, 2015)

lol Rose I'm thinking more about sodium bicarbonate straight from my kitchen right now :laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2015)

That is a good idea too. Especially if you are going to ingest in a month.


----------



## zem (Aug 8, 2015)

i also have sulfur powder and sulfur soluble compounds, those are considered safe for food, but i wonder if having that on bug that will be smoked is a good idea... i also have an organically accepted P-K fungicide that is effective for blight and it might be good for septoria too. I also don't know how well sodium bicarbonate would work or any of the other methods for that matter. i have to choose one way soon...


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey guys, do you think sodium bicarbonate will work for an advanced infection? I didn't want to add detergent soap to it, but i remembered that i have a type of pesticide that is organic and soapy, it is called potassium soap, i am thinking of adding just a few drops to make the liquid stick, but i am still thinking whether to use sodium bicarb or sulfur or my P-K organic fungicide.... I have to do it within 2 hours max... more ideas needed/appreciated please


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2015)

For roses we used 3 tsp baking soda per gallon of water. One teaspoon of horti oil was added. Some folks used 1 tsp of liquid soap as the carrier. 

Zem what is your p-k organic fungicide made of?


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> For roses we used 3 tsp baking soda per gallon of water. One teaspoon of horti oil was added. Some folks used 1 tsp of liquid soap as the carrier.
> 
> Zem what is your p-k organic fungicide made of?



thanks Rose, how effective is the sodium bicarb treatment? does it have to be repeated? do you think it is okay to spray the buds with it? 
I took a pic, resized and uploaded it just for you to see the label of my PK organic fungicide. it has a phosphite ion as said on label which helps as fungicide. well I know it was awesome when dealing with tomato and cucumber blight... 

View attachment 20150809_182036.jpg


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

I am considering to begin with the PK fungicide first, it is intended for fungus, tried for blight, I am unsure of how well the sodium bicarbonate works, i worry it if it is one of those home made treatments that are weak, like household soap pesticides and such, that only work to a small extent... what's you  experience with this anyone? i will begin application in less than 1 hour eace:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree, I think it may be more help than the soda.  Sending killing spores mojo to you zem.


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks Rose, I feel much better now that i have your supporting opinion to what i wana do. i know i transferred this virus from my greenhouse as i moved growrocks that were growing tomatoes, and i was not very cautious with that, i sterilized them after i moved them in, big mistake, gladly this virus is not very damaging, my yields were still okay and the bud density was unaffected. I can foresee myself after this harvest cleaning that room like it was a butchery being cleaned into a surgery room


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

I really cannot remember when was the last time i sprayed anything in flowering, so correct me if i am doing anything wrong:
I just gave them a really good shower, it was almost impossible to penetrate the spraying through that canopy knowing that i am more than halfway in flowering, so i really tried my best and they just got quite a shower, i alternated between the 2 lights as i was doing that so that i don't cause heat spots as i sprayed, then i shut the lights off and will keep them off for 1 hour, i think that i will fire my dehumidifier for an hour to dry things up and prevent light burns... i am worried that 1 hour might not be enough but i don't want to lose a lot of lighting time...


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

on the bright side of things, bud growth is quite nice, even with that virus hitting  i was afraid to cause damage by a lot of contact as i sprayed


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2015)

Get some good air going in there. If it is virus, I think you are fighting a hard battle.  You did right turning off your lights.


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Get some good air going in there. If it is virus, I think you are fighting a hard battle.  You did right turning off your lights.



i hope that it helps Rose, I realy don't think that i will be spraying them with anything more until harvest so that's it i guess, and i do believe it is a virus i'm crossing my fingers and hoping that it at least retards the virus to allow better flower build up


----------

